# Embroidery fonts unraveling



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

We have a Tajima TMFXII C1506. Is the machine supposed to tie off automatically before trimming or is the tie off stitches all in the digitizing? Regardless of who we use to digitize we have unraveling with fonts especially larger column fill fonts. Does the machine tie the top thread to the bobbin thread when the picker arm engages? I have noticed that the trimmer fires at almost exactly the same time the picker arm goes in. Could this be part of the reason why the stitches are loose and unraveling where it trims? Is there a way to change the timing between the picker arm and trimmer?


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

Try this test- turn your machine jump stitch settings up to 5 or higher so that your trimmers turn off. Do the threads still unravel if you have to manually trim the connections? If no, then you have a trimmer problem. Have you replaced any parts of the trimming mechanism? These parts must be exactly in the right place to work properly. On a single head it is difficult to know the exact placement. On multiheads we always compare to the next head to make sure we have it just right. If you have a trimmer problem and you are new to tajimas you may need a service technician. They are not difficult to replace if you have a good illustration.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input Cathy. I'll try the test you suggested. We haven't messed with the trimmers at all. If the problem was only on one or two heads I'd understand but it seems to be across all of them.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I might be mistaken, but I think most of the machines out there will only do an automatic tie-off at a color change. If you want a lock stitch before that, you would need to digitize it into the file. From what I've read, most machines also interpret a certain number of jumps as a code to do a tie-off. Without seeing the stitch file, it's hard to say if it's a machine issue or a digitizing issue.


----------



## latitude42 (Sep 26, 2007)

I run a Tajima also... if you want lock stitches before a trim they mut be digitized in the file.


----------



## Benigno Salguero (Aug 19, 2013)

no matter what brand of machine you have, you need to digitize the the tied to avoid any unraveling 
even if there is a change of color you still need to digitize the knot


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. If the problem only existed with one digitizer I would say that they are not digitizing correctly, but since it happens with different digitizers I presumed that my machine wasn't operating correctly.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

lrsbranding said:


> Thanks for the responses. If the problem only existed with one digitizer I would say that they are not digitizing correctly, but since it happens with different digitizers I presumed that my machine wasn't operating correctly.


The machines have a setting to delete stitches <= a certain size. If that setting is set to high it might be deleting the lock stitches.

As previous posters mentioned make sure the Digitizer is inserting lock-stitches. 
I also use Embird apart from other functions it also has the option to insert lock-stitches. It does this at the start of and end of sewing. 


Peter


----------

